
I'm traveling to China with my laptop/cellphone, how I keep them secure? - adriansky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/11/technology/electronic-security-a-worry-in-an-age-of-digital-espionage.html
======
adriansky
I'm traveling to China next week for tourism. The flight is 14h long so I was
thinking to bring my devices. However, I came across some articles that
suggest wiping out devices after coming back to the US. What's real about
Chinese hacking? How can my iOS devices/laptop get infected by just connecting
to Wi-fi?

From the article: > He leaves his cellphone and laptop at home and instead
brings “loaner” devices, which he erases before he leaves the United States
and wipes clean the minute he returns. In China, he disables Bluetooth and Wi-
Fi, never lets his phone out of his sight and, in meetings, not only turns off
his phone but also removes the battery, for fear his microphone could be
turned on remotely. He connects to the Internet only through an encrypted,
password-protected channel, and copies and pastes his password from a USB
thumb drive. He never types in a password directly, because, he said, “the
Chinese are very good at installing key-logging software on your laptop.”

